
Supreme Court Rules That Warrants Are Required to Collect Cellphone Data - jbegley
https://nytimes.com/2018/06/22/us/politics/supreme-court-warrants-cell-phone-privacy.html
======
huy-nguyen
Full text of decision here:
[https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/17pdf/16-402_h315.pdf](https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/17pdf/16-402_h315.pdf)

